# Pit Boss Copperhead ErL error code?



## bb-bbq

I can't seem to find any information on this error code. It's not listed in the manual. I do have an email out to Pit Boss service but they are slow to respond. Anyone seen this before and know what it means?


----------



## flatbroke

Mine had a code once, it was overheated. don't remember what it said though


----------



## flatbroke

sure it isn't ER1, temp probe not making contact?


----------



## bb-bbq

The manual calls out ErH as overheating I think, this occurred at 350 degrees. I would unplug it and it would reset, eventually it got stuck on ErL even when the smoker cooled down and resetting it.

View media item 554389


----------



## drunkenmeatfist

Manual doesn't show a ERL error code. Only ERH, ER1, and noP. I've heard good things about the customer service so hopefully they will set you straight. Are you vacuuming it out regularly?


----------



## bb-bbq

It was the 2nd time I fired it up after the burn in of 350 for 35 mins. I did clean out the burn pot before the 2nd time.


----------



## RCAlan

bb-bbq said:


> I can't seem to find any information on this error code. It's not listed in the manual. I do have an email out to Pit Boss service but they are slow to respond. Anyone seen this before and know what it means?



That ErL error code is not a common error code...  It’s not listed in the Owners Manual nor on the PB website.  You mentioned you have emailed PB’s Customer Service and they haven’t responded yet...  Why not just call them?  It’s toll free and they’re there now...  1-877-303-3134...

CONTACT CUSTOMER SERVICE
If you have any questions or problems, contact Customer Service, Monday through Sunday, 4am - 8pm PST.  Toll-Free: 1-877-303-3134 | Toll-Free Fax: 1-877-303-3135.
When You get the info about the ErL error code, post back and let us know what does it pertains to, what caused it, and how too fix it.  Thanks

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Smokey1121

I’m not 100% certain, but mine threw this code this morning too and my best guess is that you don’t have enough pellets in your hopper. You have to make sure there is enough to fall into the burner in order for it to continue smoking as it is not an electric smoker but a wood pellet smoker.


----------



## bb-bbq

While waiting to hear back I decided to exchange the smoker for a new one. I ended up hearing back from my email and I had to call in for some issues with the new one in which I also asked about the error code ErL. Both reps stated that it is a 'temp to low' error. The rep I talked to indicated that it was *likely some issue with the temperature probe or its wiring since it happened when the smoker was at 400. It's not exactly that the probe is disconnected but if I had to guess it's probably when the controller determines it cannot correctly read the probe*. Since I exchanged the smoker already I couldn't troubleshoot it past that. Most likely the fix would probably involve replacing the temperature probe.

I'm happy I exchanged the smoker because that would have required me to dismantle a brand new smoker. By the way the customer service has been top notch so far. The new one had some minor cosmetic damage and a loose screw hole rivet, even though I picked a perfect box, and they sent me out a cover as compensation and a new part I can replace later. I think the packaging could improve to protect the smoker more. They weigh too much and any bangs or pressure from the outside can transfer through the box and bend the sheet metal. If you're thinking about getting one of these, specially the ones from Lowes which is a good deal for a pellet smoker (in my opinion), I would open it up there and check for damage. If it's something you can live with call customer service and let them know.


----------



## Tmartz

bb-bbq said:


> I can't seem to find any information on this error code. It's not listed in the manual. I do have an email out to Pit Boss service but they are slow to respond. Anyone seen this before and know what it means?


I’ve had the same error and here is what I did to resolve it:

Took the rear panel off the pellet hopper - 15 screws. Found the pellets had slight moisture and cause a blockage in the feed shoot right above the auger. Removed the pellets, put the hopper back in a add new dry pellets. Problem solved. Typically if you have the same problem as me then the temp won’t raise and you won’t see pellets when priming the smoker.


----------



## Smokerchick04

I had the same error code.  I just finally called sat on hold for 30 minutes and he said it is a bad wire connection. He had me lay the unit on it's back( after removing everything inside and pellets) take the small panel off of the wires in it and find the temp wire (red wire attached to a silver one) unplug it plug it back in and run on smoke for 10 minutes with the door open. Seems to be ok now.


----------



## gmc2003

bb-bbq said:


> I can't seem to find any information on this error code. It's not listed in the manual. I do have an email out to Pit Boss service but they are slow to respond. Anyone seen this before and know what it means?



I don't own a Pit boss, but from what I've read about them - the ErL code is related to the auger jamming up or sticking. Thus not allow the pellets to flow freely. It could be pellet related or pellet dust related. Might be worth a check while your waiting on their customer service to get back to you.

Chris


----------



## Jantre

bb-bbq said:


> I can't seem to find any information on this error code. It's not listed in the manual. I do have an email out to Pit Boss service but they are slow to respond. Anyone seen this before and know what it means?


Mine read the same code(erl) after a minor flare up while smoking a brisket and nothing else was working not even the fan. Seemed like nothing was working. I unplugged it and plugged it back in and powered it up and still only the erl code. Called customer service and parts were back ordered so while waiting on that I went to search amazon and found the temperature probe for only $11 and replaced it and now it’s working great. Hope this helps out anyone with this code.


----------



## Ken1946

RCAlan said:


> That ErL error code is not a common error code...  It’s not listed in the Owners Manual nor on the PB website.  You mentioned you have emailed PB’s Customer Service and they haven’t responded yet...  Why not just call them?  It’s toll free and they’re there now...  1-877-303-3134...
> 
> CONTACT CUSTOMER SERVICE
> If you have any questions or problems, contact Customer Service, Monday through Sunday, 4am - 8pm PST.  Toll-Free: 1-877-303-3134 | Toll-Free Fax: 1-877-303-3135.
> When You get the info about the ErL error code, post back and let us know what does it pertains to, what caused it, and how too fix it.  Thanks
> 
> PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


I have the same error code. I was able to get thru to customer once after almost an hour hold time. They told me it was a bad control board and they would send me a new one. Still waiting for part, it’s been a week. We’ll see if that fixes the problem once I replace it. I only used the smoker 2 times before the failure.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

Ken1946 said:


> I have the same error code. I was able to get thru to customer once after almost an hour hold time. They told me it was a bad control board and they would send me a new one. Still waiting for part, it’s been a week. We’ll see if that fixes the problem once I replace it. I only used the smoker 2 times before the failure.



Well, hopefully you get it back up and running soon.


----------



## Jantre

Ken1946 said:


> I have the same error code. I was able to get thru to customer once after almost an hour hold time. They told me it was a bad control board and they would send me a new one. Still waiting for part, it’s been a week. We’ll see if that fixes the problem once I replace it. I only used the smoker 2 times before the failure.


I have been waiting more than 3 weeks for my control board but the said it’s on back order till the end of July. I recommend ordering the temperature probe on amazon for $11 like I did and my problem was solved. Now when I receive the back ordered parts that will be spare parts when ever I do need them.


----------



## Ken1946

Jantre said:


> I have been waiting more than 3 weeks for my control board but the said it’s on back order till the end of July. I recommend ordering the temperature probe on amazon for $11 like I did and my problem was solved. Now when I receive the back ordered parts that will be spare parts when ever I do need them.


Thanks, I think I’m going to take your suggestion and order the probe. Do you think the new probe is going to be any different then the old one.


----------



## Ken1946

SlowmotionQue said:


> Well, hopefully you get it back up and running soon.


I’m going to take Jantre’s suggestion and order the temp probe on Amazon.


----------



## Ken1946

Jantre said:


> I have been waiting more than 3 weeks for my control board but the said it’s on back order till the end of July. I recommend ordering the temperature probe on amazon for $11 like I did and my problem was solved. Now when I receive the back ordered parts that will be spare parts when ever I do need them.


Reply:  is this the temp probe you ordered on Amazon.  It sure looks like the same one.


----------



## Jantre

Ken1946 said:


> Thanks, I think I’m going to take your suggestion and order the probe. Do you think the new probe is going to be any different then the old one.


It was exactly the same. Just check to see if it’s compatible with your model


----------



## Ken1946

Jantre said:


> It was exactly the same. Just check to see if it’s compatible with your model


Reply:  I have a series 4 vertical smoker. The data sheet on Amazon says it’s compatible with series 7 smokers. However, the two smokers are identical except size & number of racks. I even went to the Pit Boss web site and looked at the manual for the series 7 and the parts diagram is exactly the same as the series 4. Guess I’ll find out when I get the part from Amazon. Hopefully it’s the same. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Jantre

Ken1946 said:


> Reply:  I have a series 4 vertical smoker. The data sheet on Amazon says it’s compatible with series 7 smokers. However, the two smokers are identical except size & number of racks. I even went to the Pit Boss web site and looked at the manual for the series 7 and the parts diagram is exactly the same as the series 4. Guess I’ll find out when I get the part from Amazon. Hopefully it’s the same. Thanks again for your help.


I hope that takes care of your issue. I took a chance on the part I ordered from amazon since it wasn’t expensive and it worked for me on the erl code so good luck.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

A friend of mine wants to buy my campchef xlr pellet smoker and i been thinking about the pitboss 5 series, after reading all this i'm not sure now. Being in the 5th wheel the vertical would be nice.....But


----------



## bb-bbq

I would still give it a try. Take your time and get one from Lowes that is undamaged. My replacement has been working great. You have 30 days to return it to Lowes. Just make sure you use it alot in those 4 weeks to make sure it's good. Just look at these pork butts from last weekend.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist

SFLsmkr1 said:


> A friend of mine wants to but my campchef xlr pellet smoker and i been thinking about the pitboss 5 series, after reading all this i'm not sure now. Being in the 5th wheel the vertical would be nice.....But


If you have patience you might wait a little while for the 5 to go on clearance at Walmart. I picked mine up in January for $109. I also got a Weber kettle for $40, a Barrel House for $45, and a WSM 18 for $100 at that time. 

I also bought a Hunsaker and that is what I use most often, but the Pit Boss is awesome for jerky and other space consuming cooks.


----------



## Ken1946

Jantre said:


> It was exactly the same. Just check to see if it’s compatible with your model


I replaced the control panel and after 1 hour got the same error ERL. I did order a new temp probe on Amazon but I wanted to install the new control panel first. Now that the new panel is in and I got the same error code I’m going to install the new temp probe. So far the smoker is working again. It’s only been about an hour but no failure yet. We’ll see what happens after a few hours.


----------



## BobMontgomery

I just had this erL problem for the first time today and I think I found a quick and cheap fix:
Step one: Pour a small (emphasis on small) amount of isopropyl alcohol on the temp probe inside the cabinet.
Step two: Light it.
Step three: Turn smoker back on while it's burning.
Smoker is back up and working again!

I should note this was a stab in the dark when I tried it. I think the probe wasn't reading correctly because I spilled a little water on it when I filled the water pan. I'm not sure if the fire simply warmed the probe back up or if it just dried it out, regardless it works now. If you try this, please observe good sense and caution because ya know, fire.
-Bob


----------



## Jantre

Just smoke a brisket this morning, came out awesome, tender and juicy. I finally got my control panel in but i am going to save it for a spare part. Im sure your old control panel is good , it was probably you temp probe that was bad so I suggest you save it.


----------



## Ken1946

Jantre said:


> Just smoke a brisket this morning, came out awesome, tender and juicy. I finally got my control panel in but i am going to save it for a spare part. Im sure your old control panel is good , it was probably you temp probe that was bad so I suggest you save it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 400464
> View attachment 400465


I think your right. The new control panel I received failed too. It only started working once I put the new probe in. I hope this probe last more then two times. Thanks for your help.


----------



## pawlinator

I bought a 5-rack Pit Boss vertical pellet smoker 2 days ago and have started to get the ErL errors.  The smoker design is pretty nice so I'm going to work with it a while before I give up.  What I have noticed so far is that the error appears to happen when there is a rapid temperature changes especially up around 300F.  This is problematic when you are following the instructions to pre-heat or do a burn-off after a smoke.  If I adjust the temperature settings one notch at a time during heat-up, the problems seems to be less frequent.  Also, I think going from high-heat to 'smoking' all at once is problematic as well since the auger appears to dump a few extra pellets into the pot (for smoke) and the flames/temp go up for a while.

At first blush, this definitely appears to be a temperature probe/circuit induced error.  The probes could be shorting out or the sensor circuit get confused when there are rapid changes at high temp.  If I remember correctly, the resistance in the probes goes down as the temperature rises.  So the voltage fluctuations in the circuit will be more pronounced at higher temperatures.  Perhaps the sample rate on the temperature circuit needs to be adjusted (are you reading this Pit Boss engineers)?

Next steps for me are to:
1) replace the temp probe (ordered from Amazon)
2) build a metal heat shield to surround the new probe (try and dampen the rate of temp change)
3) limit the rate of temp change by not turning the knob too fast
4) vacuum the bottom and burn pot after each use

I successfully smoked a pork butt overnight (10 hours) at 225F after experiencing an ErL error the day before.  So, I think the smoker is probably OK in general.

I will post an update and pictures of the heat shield if anyone is interested.  But it could be a few weeks.


----------



## Ken1946

pawlinator said:


> I bought a 5-rack Pit Boss vertical pellet smoker 2 days ago and have started to get the ErL errors.  The smoker design is pretty nice so I'm going to work with it a while before I give up.  What I have noticed so far is that the error appears to happen when there is a rapid temperature changes especially up around 300F.  This is problematic when you are following the instructions to pre-heat or do a burn-off after a smoke.  If I adjust the temperature settings one notch at a time during heat-up, the problems seems to be less frequent.  Also, I think going from high-heat to 'smoking' all at once is problematic as well since the auger appears to dump a few extra pellets into the pot (for smoke) and the flames/temp go up for a while.
> 
> At first blush, this definitely appears to be a temperature probe/circuit induced error.  The probes could be shorting out or the sensor circuit get confused when there are rapid changes at high temp.  If I remember correctly, the resistance in the probes goes down as the temperature rises.  So the voltage fluctuations in the circuit will be more pronounced at higher temperatures.  Perhaps the sample rate on the temperature circuit needs to be adjusted (are you reading this Pit Boss engineers)?
> 
> Next steps for me are to:
> 1) replace the temp probe (ordered from Amazon)
> 2) build a metal heat shield to surround the new probe (try and dampen the rate of temp change)
> 3) limit the rate of temp change by not turning the knob too fast
> 4) vacuum the bottom and burn pot after each use
> 
> I successfully smoked a pork butt overnight (10 hours) at 225F after experiencing an ErL error the day before.  So, I think the smoker is probably OK in general.
> 
> I will post an update and pictures of the heat shield if anyone is interested.  But it could be a few weeks.


As probably read, I had the ERL error too. Pit Boss customer service sent me a control board but that didn’t fix the problem. So, I got a new temp probe from Amazon and so far (only 2 times) I haven’t had the error, yet. We’ll see if it comes back after shut down procedure. Don’t understand what’s different with the new probe, it looks exactly the same as old one.


----------



## bb-bbq

pawlinator said:


> I bought a 5-rack Pit Boss vertical pellet smoker 2 days ago and have started to get the ErL errors.  The smoker design is pretty nice so I'm going to work with it a while before I give up.  What I have noticed so far is that the error appears to happen when there is a rapid temperature changes especially up around 300F.  This is problematic when you are following the instructions to pre-heat or do a burn-off after a smoke.  If I adjust the temperature settings one notch at a time during heat-up, the problems seems to be less frequent.  Also, I think going from high-heat to 'smoking' all at once is problematic as well since the auger appears to dump a few extra pellets into the pot (for smoke) and the flames/temp go up for a while.
> 
> At first blush, this definitely appears to be a temperature probe/circuit induced error.  The probes could be shorting out or the sensor circuit get confused when there are rapid changes at high temp.  If I remember correctly, the resistance in the probes goes down as the temperature rises.  So the voltage fluctuations in the circuit will be more pronounced at higher temperatures.  Perhaps the sample rate on the temperature circuit needs to be adjusted (are you reading this Pit Boss engineers)?
> 
> Next steps for me are to:
> 1) replace the temp probe (ordered from Amazon)
> 2) build a metal heat shield to surround the new probe (try and dampen the rate of temp change)
> 3) limit the rate of temp change by not turning the knob too fast
> 4) vacuum the bottom and burn pot after each use
> 
> I successfully smoked a pork butt overnight (10 hours) at 225F after experiencing an ErL error the day before.  So, I think the smoker is probably OK in general.
> 
> I will post an update and pictures of the heat shield if anyone is interested.  But it could be a few weeks.



Make sure the vent on the top is open ALL the way. My theory is that if isn't open all the way the smoker doesn't draw in enough air and overheating happens on the temperature wire/control board.


----------



## Ken1946

bb-bbq said:


> Make sure the vent on the top is open ALL the way. My theory is that if isn't open all the way the smoker doesn't draw in enough air and overheating happens on the temperature wire/control board.


Okay, I’ll give the vent a try. I have nothing to lose. So far today I’ve been smoking a pork shoulder for almost 6 hours and no error code. Still a few hours to go. The test will be the shut down procedure. Do you think a little dielectric grease on the connection would help at all. We shouldn’t have to work this hard to get a new smoker working. Might have to go back to my old wood burning smoker. Harder to maintain constant heat temp but sure did a good job without all these headaches.


----------



## Ken1946

Ken1946 said:


> Okay, I’ll give the vent a try. I have nothing to lose. So far today I’ve been smoking a pork shoulder for almost 6 hours and no error code. Still a few hours to go. The test will be the shut down procedure. Do you think a little dielectric grease on the connection would help at all. We shouldn’t have to work this hard to get a new smoker working. Might have to go back to my old wood burning smoker. Harder to maintain constant heat temp but sure did a good job without all these headaches.


Well, good news on the smoker. Ran it for 12 hours and no ERL error code. Did the shut down procedure too. The only thing that was a little confusing was I smoked a boneless pork shoulder 3.5lbs at 225 degrees. Thought at 2hours a pound would be a good estimate however, it took 12 hours to get the shoulder to 200 degrees. Seems a bit long but it is what it is. At least the smoker didn’t die.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

Ken1946 said:


> Well, good news on the smoker. Ran it for 12 hours and no ERL error code. Did the shut down procedure too. The only thing that was a little confusing was I smoked a boneless pork shoulder 3.5lbs at 225 degrees. Thought at 2hours a pound would be a good estimate however, it took 12 hours to get the shoulder to 200 degrees. Seems a bit long but it is what it is. At least the smoker didn’t die.



No, at least not this time.


----------



## Ken1946

SlowmotionQue said:


> No, at least not this time.


True. I’ll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## SmokeBoss909

Can someone post link to Amazon temp probe sensor replacement please?


----------



## Ken1946

SmokeBoss909 said:


> Can someone post link to Amazon temp probe sensor replacement please?


DRELD
*DRELD RTD High-Temperature Meat Barbecue Waterproof Probe Sensor with Mother Shell, Replacement Part Fits for Pit Boss P7 Series Wood Pellet Grills and Pellet Smokers PB-39P350*


----------



## SmokeBoss909

Thanks!


----------



## ChurChur

Bought the Pit Boss Series 4 Vertical Smoker from Lowes today... It seemed awesome until the ERL error kicked in while I was trying to do the smoker burn off.

Tried most of the fixes suggested in here (plugging and unplugging the probe wires, even tried the rubbing alcohol flamer...) but no luck so have ordered the replacement probe from Amazon. Thank you all for the link and suggestions. Fingers crossed it'll fix it.

I'm just sadly looking at all the wings and ribs I had planned to smoke this labor day weekend


----------



## SlowmotionQue

ChurChur said:


> Bought the Pit Boss Series 4 Vertical Smoker from Lowes today... It seemed awesome until the ERL error kicked in while I was trying to do the smoker burn off.
> 
> Tried most of the fixes suggested in here (plugging and unplugging the probe wires, even tried the rubbing alcohol flamer...) but no luck so have ordered the replacement probe from Amazon. Thank you all for the link and suggestions. Fingers crossed it'll fix it.
> 
> I'm just sadly looking at all the wings and ribs I had planned to smoke this labor day weekend



Sorry to hear of  the disadvantage that you’ve been put to.

But worst case scenario, you could still probably pick up a Weber Kettle and at least manage to get your food cooked for this weekend.

You can always use it for backup or as just another grill to have handy.


----------



## RCAlan

ChurChur said:


> Bought the Pit Boss Series 4 Vertical Smoker from Lowes today... It seemed awesome until the ERL error kicked in while I was trying to do the smoker burn off.
> 
> Tried most of the fixes suggested in here (plugging and unplugging the probe wires, even tried the rubbing alcohol flamer...) but no luck so have ordered the replacement probe from Amazon. Thank you all for the link and suggestions. Fingers crossed it'll fix it.
> 
> I'm just sadly looking at all the wings and ribs I had planned to smoke this labor day weekend



Why don’t You reach out to PitBoss’s Customer Service??  You have a 5 year warranty and wouldn’t have had to spend money on parts if needed.  The Error code is saying the temp in your Smoker is to low.   How did You start and preheat your Smoker?  Relay that info to the Customer Service Rep at PitBoss.  PB’s Customer Service number is 1-877-303-3134 and they’re on call this weekend... 

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## ChurChur

I will call them and see what they say. I have same model as 
K
 Ken1946
 and when he called they sent a replacement control board which didn't fix it then the replacement probe did. 

I ordered the part from Amazon anyway, was $11 and will come Monday so depending on time it arrives I should be able to test it out and report back. Judging from replies in here, sounds like it can take a while to receive parts from Pit Boss.


----------



## Steff3

ChurChur said:


> I will call them and see what they say. I have same model as
> K
> Ken1946
> and when he called they sent a replacement control board which didn't fix it then the replacement probe did.
> 
> I ordered the part from Amazon anyway, was $11 and will come Monday so depending on time it arrives I should be able to test it out and report back. Judging from replies in here, sounds like it can take a while to receive parts from Pit Boss.


Reach out via messenger on their Facebook page, they will get back to you within minutes .


----------



## ChurChur

Steff3 said:


> Reach out via messenger on their Facebook page, they will get back to you within minutes .



Don't have Facebook otherwise definitely would.

Edit: Scratch that, used a friend's account. Will see what they say.


----------



## ChurChur

They haven't replied yet but just decided to bring it back to Lowes and get another one. Got 10% off the replacement to make up for having to assemble two and drive back and forth. Fingers crossed, will report back later today.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

ChurChur said:


> They haven't replied yet but just decided to bring it back to Lowes and get another one. Got 10% off the replacement to make up for having to assemble two and drive back and forth. Fingers crossed, will report back later today.



Good luck with the new one.


----------



## ChurChur

SlowmotionQue said:


> Good luck with the new one.



So it made it through the burn off cycle with no issues. Building the second one didn't take any time at all and I forgot to return the previous meat probe so got two now. Fingers crossed it'll keep working through Labor Day!


----------



## Ken1946

ChurChur said:


> So it made it through the burn off cycle with no issues. Building the second one didn't take any time at all and I forgot to return the previous meat probe so got two now. Fingers crossed it'll keep working through Labor Day!


----------



## Ken1946

Since I put in the new probe I haven’t had any ERL error yet. I’m hoping the probe was the issue.


----------



## ChurChur

Ken1946 said:


> Since I put in the new probe I haven’t had any ERL error yet. I’m hoping the probe was the issue.



Glad to hear it! I have another probe coming tomorrow from Amazon so I'll have a spare if needed at least.


----------



## Taylorja3

bb-bbq said:


> I can't seem to find any information on this error code. It's not listed in the manual. I do have an email out to Pit Boss service but they are slow to respond. Anyone seen this before and know what it means?



I bought one in June 2019.

Worked great. Easy to use and clean. Food always came out awesome with little work on my part. But, after about 6-7 uses, an ERL code began to appear. Called Pit Boss team and after some troubleshooting they offered to send a new control board and said the error was rare.

I opted to return it to Lowes for a new one vs. Attempting to replace the control board myself.

Got the new one back from Lowes on Sunday 1 Sept. Smoked some chicken and ribs and they came out great as well.

Went to fire it up a few minutes ago and smoke a London Broil for Labor Day, and the ERL code immediately came on. Called Pit Boss and received the same news about the control board. And, again, they said it was rare.

I may just have bad luck. But, I wont be giving them a third try. Too bad as it is a good smoker when the control board isn’t failing.


----------



## bb-bbq

Taylorja3 said:


> I bought one in June 2019.
> 
> Worked great. Easy to use and clean. Food always came out awesome with little work on my part. But, after about 6-7 uses, an ERL code began to appear. Called Pit Boss team and after some troubleshooting they offered to send a new control board and said the error was rare.
> 
> I opted to return it to Lowes for a new one vs. Attempting to replace the control board myself.
> 
> Got the new one back from Lowes on Sunday 1 Sept. Smoked some chicken and ribs and they came out great as well.
> 
> Went to fire it up a few minutes ago and smoke a London Broil for Labor Day, and the ERL code immediately came on. Called Pit Boss and received the same news about the control board. And, again, they said it was rare.
> 
> I may just have bad luck. But, I wont be giving them a third try. Too bad as it is a good smoker when the control board isn’t failing.



Did you have the vent stack open all the way? I had the same issues and when I open ed the vent stack all the way I stopped getting the ErL error.


----------



## Taylorja3

bb-bbq said:


> Did you have the vent stack open all the way? I had the same issues and when I open ed the vent stack all the way I stopped getting the ErL error.


With the first one. I thought they may have been the issue, so I opened it all the way, uncapped the top tile barely a thread was holding it up right.

To no avail, worked through all the troubleshooting with pit boss (quality customer service reps) fornthe erl code, which is kind of a generic fault.

My issue with first grill was progressive from simply unplugging, to unplugging and cooling down, ensuring excessive charcoal dust clear to resetting the thermostat connection...  them it just stopped coming on. Which was when they said control board, so I brought it back to lowes 

This time, it just never turned on for day 2 of operations. Skipped right to the erl code. Fan never kicked on after powering it up. They said control board again... so I'm taking it back

It cooks great. I may be the unlucky recipient of a bad run on control boards or maybe something with the assembly team of my local lowes. But. Either way, I'm getting a Traeger or a non-stick pit boss. Something is flawed.


----------



## Ken1946

Taylorja3 said:


> With the first one. I thought they may have been the issue, so I opened it all the way, uncapped the top tile barely a thread was holding it up right.
> 
> To no avail, worked through all the troubleshooting with pit boss (quality customer service reps) fornthe erl code, which is kind of a generic fault.
> 
> My issue with first grill was progressive from simply unplugging, to unplugging and cooling down, ensuring excessive charcoal dust clear to resetting the thermostat connection...  them it just stopped coming on. Which was when they said control board, so I brought it back to lowes
> 
> This time, it just never turned on for day 2 of operations. Skipped right to the erl code. Fan never kicked on after powering it up. They said control board again... so I'm taking it back
> 
> It cooks great. I may be the unlucky recipient of a bad run on control boards or maybe something with the assembly team of my local lowes. But. Either way, I'm getting a Traeger or a non-stick pit boss. Something is flawed.




I did open the vent stack after I replaced the probe. So, not sure which one fixed it. I’ve only smoked a couple of times after replacement so, we’ll see after a dozen.


----------



## mike_bartons

has anyone got a link or info on how to replace the temperature probe?  I'm having the same error code issue and just went ahead and ordered the replacement probe instead of trying to go through customer service.


----------



## ChurChur

mike_bartons said:


> has anyone got a link or info on how to replace the temperature probe?  I'm having the same error code issue and just went ahead and ordered the replacement probe instead of trying to go through customer service.



It's very easy. The probe has two screws inside the smoker so undo those.

Then unscrew the black panel on bottom (think it's back right-ish when looking at the smoker front on) that all the wires are under. I think it's 3 screws. Then you can disconnect the probe (grey or silver wire) and just pull it out from inside the smoker. Installing new one is just the same in reverse.

I'm at the office now but happy to take pictures later if you need.


----------



## Trjones2

I just got the error code after the 2nd use. Is it worth the hassle?


----------



## Taylorja3

Call customer seevice.

It is a catchall code. There are some troubleshooting steps they will wall you through that may help. But, if it requires replacing electrical parts which was my case, TWICE, I'd say just take it back

Seems a pretty common flaw for the smoker. Not sure of the issue . too bad though as it is a great smoker when working


----------



## Trjones2

My concern is this will happen with a house full of people and raw meat. I’m hoping to hear that PitBoss has come out with a new part that fixes the problem. Most people seem to buy a temp probe on Amazon with success. I’m wondering if anyone can report the new probe fixing the problem long term?


----------



## ChurChur

I did buy a probe but by the time it arrived I had just exchanged the smoker at Lowes and new one has worked fine for three smokes so far (up to about 12 hours).

First option would be to swap the unit if possible but if that isn't feasible replace the probe. From everything I've read it seems like that'll fix it and changing the entire control board, as pitboss will suggest, doesn't.

It is really bad that they're dinging their reputation with so many faulty models because the smoker itself, as others have said, when working is awesome. I love my replacement.


----------



## Uobishop

After fighting with this unit for the past year, I am finally calling it quits.  Too bad too, since I like the rack system.  It worked fine for about 5 cook's, then started throwing the same ErL everyone here has seen.  I have changed out 2 temp probes, and a control board - to no avail.  I have followed all suggestions in this forum as well as others found online.  Pit Boss being backed up with replacement parts is ridiculous, especially since this unit is seemingly flawed. ErL codes came back the same way both times.  Installed a new probe / followed recommended start up on cleaned out unit / followed recommended shut down proceedure / 2 hours later tried to do a normal cook and 15 mins in to the preheat cycle, ERL!  this unit failed me 2 hours into a Thanksgiving turkey smoke last Nov for the first time, and 2 weekend cooks after.  The last temp probe replacement was today - followed by the ever familiar ErL.  Going to take it to the dump tomorrow.  +/- $450 wasted on this smoker.  LOOK ELSEWHERE,  you wont regret it.


----------



## Taylorja3

It is unfortunate. Pit Boss claims it is rare, but 2 x I had the same issue with the same response.

Great smoker, it is just too buggy to deal with.

I exchanged the first one and got my money back and moved on after the 2nd time.

Looking at a Traeger next. Hopefully it will have legs. 

I'm a bit of a luddite, so pellet smoking seemed like cheating. But, the few good experiences I had while the pit boss was working have me interested. Makes me look like a BBq genious with no effort at all... gonna try again. Just changing brands


----------



## Trjones2

I swapped out for a new one. Sucks. I have a feeling I’ll get the code the day after my 30 days is up at Lowes. Contemplating the 3yr warranty and just keep taking them back when i get the ERL/herpes.


----------



## Taylorja3

If it makes you feel better. LOWES has the easiest return policy of all. Their store return policy is 90 days. I had lost the receipt for my grill and they still took it back. I did tell them I planned to purchase the same product immediately after, but still... it was lenient and good customer service.


----------



## ChurChur

I've used my replacement about 20 times now and no issues!


----------



## AmericanSmoker30

I got the same code Sunday night. Called customer service at 650 a.m. CST and had my parts coming via warranty in 5 minutes. Rep did say Pit Boss experienced a X3 customer base boost that they were not expecting which led to the longer lead times during the summer for warranty parts. I have had my Series 4 for about 5 months and use it regularly. I had been smoking a pork butt for about 12 hours at 225 and cranked it up to 350 to finish it off before bed. I bet that caused the issue. Ordering my temp probe from amazon today.


----------



## Taylorja3

AmericanSmoker30 said:


> I got the same code Sunday night. Called customer service at 650 a.m. CST and had my parts coming via warranty in 5 minutes. Rep did say Pit Boss experienced a X3 customer base boost that they were not expecting which led to the longer lead times during the summer for warranty parts. I have had my Series 4 for about 5 months and use it regularly. I had been smoking a pork butt for about 12 hours at 225 and cranked it up to 350 to finish it off before bed. I bet that caused the issue. Ordering my temp probe from amazon today.



No issues with the customer service at all. My issue was simply having to repetitively fix something that was less than a month old... even if the repair was somewhat simplistic. They need to recall the smokers and/or produce an improved model that lacks the issue. It just makes a pretty good smoker seem cheaply made or poorly engineered


----------



## Ken1946

ChurChur said:


> I did buy a probe but by the time it arrived I had just exchanged the smoker at Lowes and new one has worked fine for three smokes so far (up to about 12 hours).
> 
> First option would be to swap the unit if possible but if that isn't feasible replace the probe. From everything I've read it seems like that'll fix it and changing the entire control board, as pitboss will suggest, doesn't.
> 
> It is really bad that they're dinging their reputation with so many faulty models because the smoker itself, as others have said, when working is awesome. I love my replacement.



I had the same error and they sent me a new control board/panel and a couple of temp probes. Plus before I received the probes I bought one online. I used the smoker a couple of times since now I’m just waiting for it to fail?  I would have returned it but I was past the return time at Lowe’s. In my opinion, the smoker is a great concept and easy to operate however, I don’t think it does as good a job and a wood burning smoker. It’s much easier to control temp but, no comparison on smoke flavor and bark. Just my opinion.


----------



## AmericanSmoker30

Update: I bought my replacement probe from Amazon with one day delivery. Installed it and it started up fine. Gonna run some test this weekend with cool weather, nice scotch and tasty meats.  Stay tuned...


----------



## Trjones2

I’ve used my 2nd model a few times over the last month. My Lowe’s return policy was only 30 days I believe. Good so far.


----------



## ChurChur

AmericanSmoker30 said:


> Update: I bought my replacement probe from Amazon with one day delivery. Installed it and it started up fine. Gonna run some test this weekend with cool weather, nice scotch and tasty meats.  Stay tuned...



That's great to hear and more evidence that it's potentially just a probe problem. 

The only time I saw the error code since replacing probe was when I shut the door too early during startup procedure and it got smokey as hell in there. Quick restart, learned my lesson and it's been working like a charm.


----------



## AmericanSmoker30

I really believe I tried to raise the temp too fast after it had been running all day.


----------



## dwmckie

My wife and I bought the Pit Boss Pro Series 4 from Lowes back in the early summer.  It worked great, much better than the Masterbuilt we had previously.  That all came to an end on Thanksgiving, when I ran afoul of the ErL error.  Nothing quite like having your smoker code out when its time to start the turkey.

So I followed the advice here.  Tried the electrical connections, no change.  Checked the pellets, no change.  Tried the vent adjustment, no change.  And just today, I installed a new temperature probe, and got up to 260 degrees before the ErL code came back.  

Pit Boss customer service was trying to be helpful, but they acted like the ErL error was some rare occurrence.  I told them the whole story, but they suggested I order another temp probe, and maybe a new control panel, which are on back order.  

After seeing how this rare problem is not so rare, I'm wondering if I should take the risk of ordering a new control panel, or should I just get something better (Traeger?)?  I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## SlowmotionQue

Traeger?  Not unless you want to expose yourself to a similar problem next Thanksgiving.


It's Rec Tec time.

Your story above, is the exact reason why I would avoid pellet smokers from big box and home improvement stores.


----------



## AmericanSmoker30

dwmckie said:


> My wife and I bought the Pit Boss Pro Series 4 from Lowes back in the early summer.  It worked great, much better than the Masterbuilt we had previously.  That all came to an end on Thanksgiving, when I ran afoul of the ErL error.  Nothing quite like having your smoker code out when its time to start the turkey.
> 
> So I followed the advice here.  Tried the electrical connections, no change.  Checked the pellets, no change.  Tried the vent adjustment, no change.  And just today, I installed a new temperature probe, and got up to 260 degrees before the ErL code came back.
> 
> Pit Boss customer service was trying to be helpful, but they acted like the ErL error was some rare occurrence.  I told them the whole story, but they suggested I order another temp probe, and maybe a new control panel, which are on back order.
> 
> After seeing how this rare problem is not so rare, I'm wondering if I should take the risk of ordering a new control panel, or should I just get something better (Traeger?)?  I'm open to suggestions.


I got the same ErL day before Thanksgiving and turned it off, wiped the temp probe and voila! Smoked two turkeys for about 8 hours last Friday and masterful. Did you make sure you are cleaning the smoker out after each use? Did you have a clean area when you reinstalled the probe?


----------



## dwmckie

AmericanSmoker30 said:


> I got the same ErL day before Thanksgiving and turned it off, wiped the temp probe and voila! Smoked two turkeys for about 8 hours last Friday and masterful. Did you make sure you are cleaning the smoker out after each use? Did you have a clean area when you reinstalled the probe?


 Oh yes, cleaned the ash, wiped up any spill or overflow, the whole nine yards.  And I made sure to clean the area when I took the old temp probe off.  Did startup by the book, made sure the auger was working, made sure there were no jams or blockages, started up in Smoke, waiting for the signs of heat and smoke, and then closed the door for the pre-heat.  It only made it to 250 degrees the first attempt this morning, and only 160 degrees the second attempt.  

I mentioned this to a guy at Lowes, and he said that they had more than a few of that model returned for error codes, but since I was outside the return window, I couldn't change it out for a new one.  

This was perhaps the best smoker I've had in the few years I've dabbled in the art, and while I would love to get another one, I'm not so inclined to end up with another $400 paperweight.


----------



## Tomh

Ok, after ordering the temperature probe my first step was how do I replace it or even disconnect the wire.  I disconnected and reconnected the wire as first suggested and although the error code was gone, my probe was reading 280f.  I then unscrewed the probe and installed the new probe and noe the temp reads 80f so I think my problem was the probe.  Upon inspection, I noticed my old probe was quite black.  Don’t know for sure if this was the issue but I will clean it with oven cleaner and see if I can get it looking like new.  I am assuming the probes work on resistance and measures thermal growth, so if you have a layer of thick carbon on it, maybe that might throw it off.  Anyhow, i have included a picture of the location to get to the wires.  It was super easy and on mine only 2 screws (in picture, farthest 2 in back.  Hope this helps.


----------



## MelonSC

I must have the oddball PitBoss 5 series - I had the ERL code early on, replaced the temp probe and its been fine ever since. I've been careful and cleaning off the temp probe and I try not to get it wet when I'm filling the water pan. It's been a great smoker for me.


----------



## jgrzasko

I had a series 5 delivered about 2 weeks ago directly from Pit Boss and did the burn in plus three 6-12 hour smokes with no problems at all. knock on wood but i have been very happy with this smoker thus far


----------



## mike243

I think the 5 year warranty started in sept of 17 , bought mine around may of 17 . not had any problems with sensors or control panels other than a few flakey food temp therms , they were replaced no problems. glad I can pickup parts cheap if I ever have a issue, most of this stuff is plug and play so its not difficult to upgrade is the mood ever strikes me, sorry some folks have had some problems.


----------



## Rakish_smoker

I have the pro series, that code popped up on me Christmas morning. I vacuumed it out, unplugged it, reset it and she is all good now!


----------



## shane hesterman

I have a copper head 5 series purchased 12/15/19 and was on the 5th time to use it.  I wanted to run the temp up to 400 and it was holding temp for a few minutes.  Then I got the ErL code.  I reset the code and tried holding temp around 300 and then ErL code again.  After a couple of times at resetting the code it wouldn't reset anymore.  So with 2 whole chickens sitting in the smoker I decided to call customer service and they said that if it wouldn't reset then it was a bad controller.  They dropped a new controller in the mail and after 6 days I got my new controller.  I replaced the controller and did a test run on high and let the temp reach 465 to see if it would throw a code, after a few minutes I decided to try it.  After a few hrs of low temp I decided to finish the job with a high temp of 400 and got the code again on the brand new controller.  I decided to get a new internal temp probe (on amazon, dreld RTD Smokers PB 39P350 $12.99) and put on the old controller to see if I could trouble shoot the problem and it was working.  I did a test run with a oven to see if the controller would throw a code at high temp and it was able to handle the 415 temp and I checked voltage and it was putting out the correct voltage.    I say all that to say that it seems the temp probe is the problem even if the customer service says its the controller.  Hopes this helps.


----------



## Ozbert

Hi All, had the same problem, replaced the control board and the problem still existed.  After a bit of communication with PB, they suggested the fan underneath might be jammed as it is common on new grills.  I took the cover off (4 screws) and yes it was stiff, so I gave it a few turns and a shot of sewing machine oil and it fixed the issue.


----------



## dwmckie

I thought I should come back and give an update.  As mentioned before, I got a replacement temp probe but that didn't fix the problem.  So, when all else fails, get a new control panel.  Got it yesterday, installed it this morning, and ... no error code.  I sat out on the porch during the pre-heat, watching every temp increase, and when it reached 225 degrees, I closed my eyes, not wanting to explain to my wife that we still have a $400 paperweight.  When I opened my eyes, it had reached 250 degrees and kept on going.  It went all the way up to 350 degrees and held there for about 20 minutes, with only a slight shift in temp.  So, at least for right now, I am cautiously optimistic.  The true test will come on July 4th!  At least it will just be my wife and I.


----------



## Adayray

bb-bbq said:


> I can't seem to find any information on this error code. It's not listed in the manual. I do have an email out to Pit Boss service but they are slow to respond. Anyone seen this before and know what it means?


----------



## bill1

Although I have a Masterbuilt, I've gotten error codes not in the manual too!  
I'm guessing ErL means Low temp error code--it's taking too long to get to your setpoint temp?  Left some ideas in this thread.


----------



## Steff3

From what I understand it means a stuck or jammed auger...


----------



## bill1

Good diagnosis Steff3.  If the auger isn't feeding pellets, you will definitely err on low temp. 
And that's an easy one to check for! 
I like to start each cook with all the shields, diffusers, and covers out and make sure I verify all looks good before I put things together and put the meat in.


----------



## Adayray

bill1 said:


> Although I have a Masterbuilt, I've gotten error codes not in the manual too!
> I'm guessing ErL means Low temp error code--it's taking too long to get to your setpoint temp?  Left some ideas in this thread.





Steff3 said:


> From what I understand it means a stuck or jammed auger...


Thanks for the reply. I checked the auger and it seems to be turning. Kinda leaning towards the box temperature probe being defective. Ordered a replacement from Amazon, should be here tomorrow. Ill post an update if it works


----------



## bill1

never hurts to have two independent measurements of your cooker's inside temp.  An analog temperature dial you drill and mount on the case can be quite useful.


----------



## WillGa

I have been through the replacement of the thermocouple in the back.  Used high temp emissions safe engine silicon to seal the bottom and the gaps between the metal below it. That way if i splash anything it wont seep between them. 
So far so good
Turned it on a few mins ago and the auger was turning. Push the Prime and it primed. Was not jerking or acting strained.  But i did notice a slight hum toward the back.  As the auger was working i stepped away.
Came back about 10 mins later to the ERL error and it was not even close to being  up to temp. 
I know there is a fan under the back.  I unplugged the unit and laid under and knocked on the screen that covers it. All kinds of junk and pellets and dust came out from on top of the fan motor.  I than assured the fan would turn freely using a butter knife.
Plugged back in.  No more hum and so far its working. 

Note: i am using a new bag of Kingsford cheery pellets instead of the usual Pit Boss or Traeger so i will keep an eye on it to see if it causes any other ERL errors.


----------



## chiransmith_000

ChurChur said:


> I did buy a probe but by the time it arrived I had just exchanged the smoker at Lowes and new one has worked fine for three smokes so far (up to about 12 hours).
> 
> First option would be to swap the unit if possible but if that isn't feasible replace the probe. From everything I've read it seems like that'll fix it and changing the entire control board, as pitboss will suggest, doesn't.
> 
> It is really bad that they're dinging their reputation with so many faulty models because the smoker itself, as others have said, when working is awesome. I love my replacement.


The same happened to me. I received the wrong model. fortunately I had ordered it from lowes. I easily returned it as Lowe's return policy was one of the best and there was no issue in returning the product. I just texted the guy at Lowes and he guided me on what to do.


----------

